# Driving Miss Daisy



## Woodsman (Aug 22, 2016)

Came out of the grocery store and saw this perfect setup across the parking lot.




Driving Miss Daisy by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sometimes a photo just "happens".


----------



## seokieu (Aug 24, 2016)

Only go to the cinama!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 24, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Sometimes a photo just "happens".



Thats the truth, I was lucky on this one


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 31, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 31, 2016)

Keep an eye out for the cops.  I'll have this sucker hot wired in no time...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

